# Do I need an ORV sticker?



## BIG BUCK DOWN (Dec 6, 2007)

I was told that I do not need an ORV or trail permit on my snowmobile when hauling a fishing shelter behind it. Is this true?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

(from one of my trips to the UP)

"if you are OFF the __________ road.....you NEED a ________ ORV sticker


what part of that is not crystal clear ?"


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

BIG BUCK DOWN said:


> I was told that I do not need an ORV or trail permit on my snowmobile when hauling a fishing shelter behind it. Is this true?


You do not need an ORV license or trail permit on your snowmobile if hauling your fishing shelter. If you are hauling your fish shelter with an ORV, you need to have an ORV license (sticker) on your ORV.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

NO "but" if you go "anywhere" besides the parking lot next to the lake then directly to the lake ice you DO need one and don't drive across the lake without having your shanty attached, such as driving back to your truck because you forgot something. You will be ticketed.....

I know a guy that got a ticket last year in Cadillac where he thought he could drive his machine pulling his Clam from the lake ice to a real close by resturant WRONG...........ticket. Now he just spends the $16.25 and doesn't worry about it, cheap insurance.......


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Get the permit and you will be fine. You do not need the ORV permit. You need the Snowmobile permit. 

How ever for what your wanting to do you do not need either. But why leave yourself open to possibility.


----------



## BigGameCanada (Dec 9, 2008)

What's up with Fiji? Bit of rude comment there. Sounds like you don't need a permit for your snowmobile to haul your shanty. I guess it wasn't as crystal clear as one may think :lol:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

BIG BUCK DOWN said:


> I was told that I do not need an ORV or trail permit on my snowmobile when hauling a fishing shelter behind it. Is this true?


From your post it sounds as though you are specifically talking about a snowmobile. One NEVER needs a ORV registration sticker for a snowmobile. As for a snowmobile registration and a snowmobile trail permit (two different things), you DO need a snowmobile registration for your snowmobile. As long as you are using your snowmobile specifically for fishing activities you do NOT need a snowmobile trail permit. If you use your snowmobile for any recreational activity but fishing then you DO need a snowmobile trail permit.

http://www.michigan.gov/sos/0,1607,7-127-1585_15242-34640--,00.html


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

BigGameCanada said:


> What's up with Fiji? Bit of rude comment there.


He did not make the comment. If you go back and re-read it you will see that he was directly quoting someone else on this matter.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

alex-v said:


> He did not make the comment. If you go back and re-read it you will see that he was directly quoting someone else on this matter.


Allegedly.

Of course since the question is dealing with a snowmobile that quote doesn't apply whether it was said or not.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Boehr,

Do I need the snowmobile trail permit if I'm pulling my shanty down the side of my street?

My cabin is about 800' from the lake. While towing my shanty, I drive my snowmobile out of my driveway, down to the end of the street, and out onto the ice. I only use the snowmobile for fishing purposes and I don't go joy riding with it.

The reason I ask is, the street is involved in the equation.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

it was a direct quote from an officer who stopped me in the UP. Doesnt matter if Boehr believes it happened or not. In all my time in the field it is the only time I've ever had a negative encounter with a CO. (well...until perhaps now ! :yikes

Granted I MAY have caught him on a bad day, but when I stopped by his post to "clarify" the message (with his boss) I was told "Yeah ....he has a "thing" about stickers" :lol:

Just passing along the reason why every vehicle I own from ATV to 3/4 Yukon sport an ORV sticker :SHOCKED:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

FIJI Again, we are talking about a snowmobile. Of course I have had a lot of bad encounters with ORV's, maybe even one more now.

ih772 The wording of the law specifically states "on the frozen surface" My opinion is that pulling your shanty down the side of the road for about 800 feet would not be a problem but since I'm not the one enforcing it anymore I would call the local District Office and talk with the District Law Supervisor to get the lastest scoop.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

boehr said:


> FIJI Again, we are talking about a snowmobile. Of course I have had a lot of bad encounters with ORV's, maybe even one more now.
> 
> ih772 The wording of the law specifically states "on the frozen surface" My opinion is that pulling your shanty down the side of the road for about 800 feet would not be a problem but since I'm not the one enforcing it anymore I would call the local District Office and talk with the District Law Supervisor to get the lastest scoop.


Thanks for the info. This happens up in Houghton Lake, so I guess I would call the office in Roscommon to get the contact info for the Distric Law Supervisor.

Since the law states "on the frozen surface" I could see how towing it down the street isn't to the letter of the law and could possibly be a problem.

I'll follow your suggestion and make the call to see what they say I should do.

Thanks again.


----------

